# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2015



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 01:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2015 às 10:18)

Bom dia .

Acaba o mês seco e começa novo mês seco ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2015 às 12:14)

Boas...céu limpo e quase sem vento ,o sol mantêm-se firme e quente ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2015 às 16:46)

Boas...hoje mais  ,com 27.1ºC e vento fraco e seco .


----------



## huguh (1 Out 2015 às 17:24)

por aqui um belo dia de sol e céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2015 às 17:55)

Algumas nuvens e ambiente bastante morno,com 27.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2015 às 17:59)

huguh disse:


> por aqui um belo dia de sol e céu limpo


Seja bem vindo ao interior...somos poucos,amigo huguh .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2015 às 19:58)

Céu limpo e ligeira brisa,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (1 Out 2015 às 21:17)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Seja bem vindo ao interior...somos poucos,amigo huguh .



obrigado! poucos mas bons


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2015 às 21:49)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 21.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 00:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Acaba o mês seco e começa novo mês seco



A Beira Baixa bem pode, meteorologicamente, ignorar o calendário...
Quando finalmente mudar de vez anota-se a data e muda-se a folha, se calhar directamente de verão para inverno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2015 às 09:57)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2015 às 16:48)

Boas ...tarde ...nunca mais me vejo deste gajo ,com 26.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## huguh (2 Out 2015 às 18:17)

por aqui mais uma tarde calma, com céu limpo e sol. embora um pouco "enevoada" com o fumo que anda no ar dos vários incêndios que ocorrem aqui à volta
mais fresca que ontem mas mesmo assim bem agradável


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Out 2015 às 19:04)

StormRic disse:


> A Beira Baixa bem pode, meteorologicamente, ignorar o calendário...
> Quando finalmente mudar de vez anota-se a data e muda-se a folha, se calhar directamente de verão para inverno.


Por aqui é mesmo assim... Quando damos por ela passamos de uma T-Shirt para um casacão, por vezes apenas com um par de dias de diferença.

Ainda tem estado calor, mas as diferenças já são subtis, já cheira a Outono, as noites já são frescas, as folhas já vão caindo. Por isso quando vier tempestade, normalmente o Inverno pega logo de seguida.

Ainda algum vento, dia quente (detesto este sol de Outono), algumas nuvens no céu, coisa muito pouca.


ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...tarde ...nunca mais me vejo deste gajo ,com 26.9ºC e algum vento.


Realmente, este verão interminável já acabava, praticamente desde Maio sempre a dar-lhe, é de loucos .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2015 às 19:08)

Boas...já melhor ambiente na rua ,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2015 às 20:45)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 20.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 27.9ºC .


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2015 às 09:38)

Bom dia.

As manhãs já começam a ficar mais frescas. Por agora céu nublado e 10ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2015 às 10:56)

Bom dia .

O dia nasceu com o céu muito nublado por nuvens médias ,o sol já vai bem quente ,com 20.9ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Serrano (3 Out 2015 às 12:16)

Nebulosidade média/alta no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 19.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2015 às 12:23)

Boas...novamente a ficar nublado,na rua sente-se abafado ,com 22.8ºC.

O meu anemômetro está com as pás presas ,tenho que encostar a escada e ir há pala da varanda...depois de almoço .


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Out 2015 às 21:19)

boas

dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento. 
actualmente está encoberto sem vento e sigo com 18.6ºC

extremos: 12.7ºC mínima  \  26.5ºC máxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Out 2015 às 22:23)

Por aqui já pinga com 17ºC. Vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2015 às 22:25)

Boas...tudo muito calmo,nada se mexe ,nublado e com 19.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 24.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Out 2015 às 23:37)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, sem sinal de chuva nem vento sigo com 18.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Out 2015 às 23:49)

Chuva fraca mas com pingos grossos, 17ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Out 2015 às 23:55)

Chove bem agora, as gotas grossas continuam.


----------



## Nickname (4 Out 2015 às 00:08)

Chuva fraca, 14.8ºC


----------



## huguh (4 Out 2015 às 00:22)

por aqui também já chove fraco
adoro este cheirinho a terra molhada


----------



## Nickname (4 Out 2015 às 00:50)

Continua a chuva fraca sem parar, moderada a espaços.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2015 às 01:11)

por aqui também já choveu, mas foi coisas pouca. a temperatura está nos 17.2ºC sem vento


----------



## huguh (4 Out 2015 às 01:51)

ainda não parou de chover, embora sem grande intensidade


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Out 2015 às 05:19)

Início de evento muito fraco, a chuva é fraca e o vento ''não ligou o motor''. Desde 00h até agora a estação do Keipha só acumulou 2mm.
Esperemos que a frente fria seja mais ativa, porque a quente não trouxe nada de especial. De qualquer forma espero acumulados inferiores ao do último evento, quanto mais não seja pelo facto do sentido da precipitação não ser paralelo com o Caramulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Out 2015 às 05:59)

Chuva moderada agora, já não era sem tempo, contudo a julgar pelo radar vai ser chuva de pouca dura.


----------



## Dematos (4 Out 2015 às 09:26)

Por aqui começou a cair pelas 9:00! E vai caindo com mais ou menos intensidade; vento fraco; 19,4°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2015 às 09:39)

Bom dia.

madrugada e manhã chuvosa por aqui. Já acumulou mais de 15mm. Por agora chuva fraca e 14ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Out 2015 às 09:50)

Agora sim parece que o vento já deu à ignição e segue moderado com algumas rajadas fortes do quadrante Sul. Acabou de se abater uma chuvada muito forte elevando o acumulado da estação do Keipha para 9.9mm(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history).


----------



## Nickname (4 Out 2015 às 10:21)

Que eu tenha visto ainda nao parou de chover, acordei há 20 minutos e tem chovido moderadamente, vento fraco com algumas rajadas mais fortes.
Entre 9.5/13.5mm nas estações de Viseu do ipma até ás 9h.

17.1ºC, depois de uma mínima de 13.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2015 às 10:47)

Bom dia .

Finalmente já chegou ....custou ,vai havendo alguns períodos de chuva,até ao momento 2.0mm,lá fora com 17.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (4 Out 2015 às 11:01)

por aqui caiu um bom aguaceiro por volta das 9h mas ainda não choveu nada de especial
ou pára de chover ou chove fraco... neste momento chove fraco


----------



## Serrano (4 Out 2015 às 11:09)

Bela manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 14.5°C.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2015 às 11:39)

boas

por aqui vai chovendo, o vento está fraco. sigo com 20.1ºC


----------



## baojoao (4 Out 2015 às 11:52)

Até agora muito fraquinho este evento. Fui andar de bike de manhã e dos 41 km só metade foram com chuva. Foi a parte mais divertida, com a chuva torrencial. O vento é que não está bom para as bikes. Na altura da chuva torrencial tinha rajadas muito fortes. Depois acalmou. Voltou a chover novamente com alguma intensidade quando já estava em casa, mas por agora está novamente calmo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Out 2015 às 12:13)

Chuva moderada e vento moderado a forte em Viseu. Fui votar e estava bastante desagradável, apesar de a temperatura ser bastante amena.


----------



## huguh (4 Out 2015 às 12:25)

grande descarga está a cair agora
chove com intensidade e com vento moderado a acompanhar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2015 às 12:26)

Boas...a chuva e o vento já estiveram bem presente ,agora abrandou,com 18.2ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2015 às 12:47)

A manhã tem decorrido com uma sucessão de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, tal como sucede agora.
Foto tirada esta manhã, num momento em que quase não chovia.


----------



## huguh (4 Out 2015 às 13:41)

tem estado a cair bem por aqui, mas aguaceiros intensos que não duram muito
agora até o sol vai espreitando por uma pequena aberta e mais uma pausa na chuva. mantém-se o vento moderado


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 13:50)

Dan disse:


> A manhã tem decorrido com uma sucessão de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, tal como sucede agora.
> Foto tirada esta manhã, num momento em que quase não chovia.


E é com esta fotografia que, finalmente, podemos dizer que o outono chegou!! Muito bem tirada!


----------



## Nickname (4 Out 2015 às 14:17)

A chuva tem sido mais fraca que moderada na última hora, mas pelo menos vai quase sempre caíndo,
Nas primeiras 13 horas do dia, 18.5 e 23mm na cidade e aeródromo respectivamente.
18.9ºC, vento fraco


----------



## Weatherman (4 Out 2015 às 15:02)

Dia de aguaceiros moderados a fortes


----------



## huguh (4 Out 2015 às 15:03)

continua sem chover, temperatura bem agradável
deu para ir votar sem molhar a roupa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2015 às 16:39)

Boas...os primeiros aguaceiros da tarde ,com 20.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (4 Out 2015 às 16:49)

tarde calminha e sossegada por aqui
céu muito nublado e sem chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Out 2015 às 18:27)

A tarde no que a chuva diz respeito tem sido calma, mas o vento tem andado no limiar do moderado a forte. Curioso que nesta última saída do GFS houve um grande corte de precipitação para aqui, não estava à espera. A estação do Keipha vai com um acumulado de 15.5mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2015 às 18:36)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi calmo, com vento fraco, não choveu durante a tarde . 
actualmente sem alterações, sigo com 22.5ºC


----------



## huguh (4 Out 2015 às 19:21)

continua sem chover aqui
céu a ficar bem carregado a noroeste, vento fraco a moderado, mas sem pingar.. não deve tardar muito


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2015 às 19:44)

Boas...nublado e o vento a ficar moderado de SW...e quente,com 22.5ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## Dematos (4 Out 2015 às 20:56)

Desde o final manhã que não chove; mas poderá começar a cair não tarda muito!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Out 2015 às 21:23)

Bom e continua tudo na mesma como a lesma. Aliás a chuva insiste em passar aqui ao lado, caso disso são os aguaceiros que se têm formado em Terra. O vento continua no limiar do moderado a forte e a temperatura segue nos 20.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Out 2015 às 21:33)

Aguaceiros fracos agora, 20.8ºC, vento a acelerar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2015 às 21:39)

O vento de SW com força,com 22.4ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## JCARL (4 Out 2015 às 22:17)

Em Vila Velha de Ródão actual:
Com muito vento e em força e sem precipitação.
Precipitação: 2,4 mm (estação no Salgueiral).
Temperatura actual: 24,8 º (estável).


----------



## Dematos (4 Out 2015 às 22:34)

Chegou! Finalmente; e moderada!!  

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (4 Out 2015 às 23:11)

por aqui continua sem cair uma pinga de chuva lol


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2015 às 23:14)

boas 

por aqui está tudo calmo, vento fraco ainda não choveu e sigo com 21.3ºC


----------



## JCARL (4 Out 2015 às 23:35)

Dematos disse:


> Chegou! Finalmente; e moderada!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2



Em que povoação está em Vila Velha de Ródão?
A pergunta é pela razão que a oeste da crista NS formada por Nisa e Serra da Talhadas existe maior precipitação por motivos orográficos, e para ter uma noção da variação de precipitação entre a zona Oeste e zona Leste da crista.
Infelizmente não existe nenhuma estação a Oeste com registos de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2015 às 23:38)

Boas...a chuva e o vento estão de volta,com 7.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Out 2015 às 23:40)

Começa a pingar bem, não tarda pelo radar teremos chuva moderada a forte. Sigo com 20.6ºC e vento moderado a forte. O ambiente está de facto favorável a convecção!


----------



## huguh (4 Out 2015 às 23:44)

ainda sem chuva mas vento moderado a forte agora, que ventania !


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Out 2015 às 23:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Começa a pingar bem, não tarda pelo radar teremos chuva moderada a forte. Sigo com 20.6ºC e vento moderado a forte. O ambiente está de facto favorável a convecção!



Ainda não foi desta, o comboio de células assumiu uma rota um pouco mais a Oeste daqui, ou seja no Caramulo deve estar a chover bem.


----------



## JCARL (5 Out 2015 às 00:12)

Em Vila Velha de Ródão actual:
Precipitação: 3,7 mm acumulada dia 04/10/2015 (estação no Salgueiral).
Temperatura actual: 25,1 º (mais 0.3 º que a registada à cerca de 2 horas).


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2015 às 00:50)

Rajada brutal registada ontem na estação do MeteoCovilhã, na Torre:  *123,9 km/h *






http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2015 às 00:57)

Começo a recear de um fiasco deste evento, aparentemente toda a precipitação está  a varrer o Litoral Oeste e Norte, não sobrando nada para aqui. Ainda não olhei às imagens de sat, mas...

Deixo aqui o resumo em termos de precipitação acumulada (com os avisos devidamente atribuidos) deste primeiro dia de evento de acordo com os dados da estação do Keipha: 





Ps:
-Dados da Estação:http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IVISEUDI3#history/s20151004/e20151004/mdaily
-Esta estação possui uma resolução de 0.5mm em termos de precipitação acumulada.
-Considerei o início do aviso do IPMA às 4h porque inicialmente o pré-aviso do IPMA começava às 3UTC.


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2015 às 01:32)

Por Lamego para já não chove
céu nublado
vento de NO
1009 hpa
83% de hr
temperatura atual de 18,7ºC


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2015 às 01:37)

pela Régua já chove mas sem grande intensidade


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2015 às 02:04)

De facto este aviso Laranja do IPMA para o Minho só vem confirmar que se espera que o grosso da precipitação varra essencialmente o litoral. Por outras palavras vou ficar a ver navios ou neste caso as células lá ao longe...
O vento permanece moderado a forte e vão surgindo aguaceiros fracos, 19.7ºC.


----------



## Dematos (5 Out 2015 às 02:17)

Fratel JCARL!! 
Começou bem mas foi diminuindo de intensidade com algumas pausas! Agora é mais o vento que outra coisa! 18,9°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2015 às 02:25)

agora sim! Chove torrencialmente, que carga de água nos últimos minutos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2015 às 02:30)

Chuva moderada, vento moderado com rajadas fortes, 19ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2015 às 03:20)

Vem aí mais uma célula que vai passar aqui mesmo ao largo. E já se faz assinalar por flashes e trovões barulhentos. Chuva forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2015 às 03:24)

Chuva torrencial agora, vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2015 às 03:38)

Rain rate máximo até ao momento de 6.9mm/h, Choveu mesmo muito forte. A trovoada ao largo abrandou.


----------



## dahon (5 Out 2015 às 03:41)

Chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada em Viseu.

Edit: A chuva já abrandou e a trovoada resumiu-se a 3 relâmpagos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2015 às 10:37)

Bom dia .

Durante a noite houve alguma rega ,chegou aos 5.0mm de ,muitas nuvens e vento moderado,com 19.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 17.2ºC / 22.8ºC e 8.0mm de .


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2015 às 12:29)

que chuvada torrencial ontem depois do meu ultimo post. enquanto não parou nao consegui adormecer
Foram uns 30min de chuva forte e vento intenso.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Out 2015 às 12:42)

dahon disse:


> Chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada em Viseu.
> 
> Edit: A chuva já abrandou e a trovoada resumiu-se a 3 relâmpagos.



Ah, ainda julguei que tinha sido um sonho mas afinal aconteceu mesmo.


----------



## Dematos (5 Out 2015 às 13:12)

Vento moderado, por vezes forte; chuva só mesmo nas nuvens escuras que estão a passar a norte!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2015 às 13:15)

Boas...vento forte e alguns pingos,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## dahon (5 Out 2015 às 13:20)

Volta a chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada a Viseu.


----------



## baojoao (5 Out 2015 às 13:28)

Há uma hora caiu uma grande carga de água em Nelas. Agora chove novamente bem e já se ouviram uns trovões


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2015 às 13:50)

Por aqui também choveu muito forte com rajadas igualmente fortes. Houve ainda uma descarga estrondosa. Pelo Blitzortung foi no ip3.


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2015 às 13:51)

este aviso laranja das 9 às 15 para Vila Real por causa da precipitação não foi para aqui de certeza
praticamente nem uma pinga caiu e assim continua


----------



## baojoao (5 Out 2015 às 13:54)

Em Nelas continua a chuva e vento forte


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2015 às 13:57)

bem, parece que foi preciso falar para começar xD
chegou em força, chove moderado


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Out 2015 às 14:03)

Por aqui chove bem


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Out 2015 às 14:04)

Dia marcado até agora por céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de rajadas de vento também forte.


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2015 às 16:00)

por agora uma pequena pausa na chuva, mas tem chovido bem nas ultimas 2 horas
a espaços com bastante intensidade


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2015 às 17:00)

continua a chover , agora mais intermitente
alguns aguaceiros que caem com alguma intensidade e depois uma breve pausa, para voltar a chover


----------



## carlitinhos (5 Out 2015 às 17:26)

finalmente um aguaceiro digno desse nome, foi preciso chegar á ultima hora do aviso para ver chover a valer que assim continue.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2015 às 18:11)

Boas...boa rega entre as 14/15h,foram 45m bem chovidos...14.0mm ,andava na cidade e apanhei alguma ,as ruas pareciam ribeiros,o vento continua forte e muito escuro,alguns pingos,com 19.0ºC e de 19.0mm .


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2015 às 19:03)

finalmente parou de chover por aqui, bons aguaceiros cairam nas ultimas horas
foi uma bela tarde de chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2015 às 19:18)

Por aqui o vento continua moderado e os últimos aguaceiros surgiram das 16h às 17h. Apesar de toda a chuva torrencial deste incício de tarde, se olharmos aos acumulados da estação do Keipha/Molelos, podemos constatar que aqui o aviso amarelo não se chegou a verificar, tendo sido registado até ao momento um máximo horário de 7.1mm e um acumulado máximo em 6h de 15mm (tendo em conta que só comecei a juntar os acumulados a 6h quando o aviso do IPMA começou a vigorar) Penso que seja assim que procede ou não?

Creio que este evento já não tem muito mais para dar por estas terras, venha o próximo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Out 2015 às 20:04)

Aguaceiros fortes agora com 18.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2015 às 20:13)

que chuvada que tem estado nos últimos minutos. voltou em força


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2015 às 21:20)

continua a chover moderado, cai certinha sem parar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2015 às 21:41)

Boas...céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e alguns pingos,vento mais fraco,com 17.3ºC que é a mínima do dia .


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Out 2015 às 23:43)

boas

vão caindo aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de vento forte, depois tudo fica tranquilo,


----------



## StormRic (6 Out 2015 às 00:26)

Muita chuva pelo interior norte e Beiras mas fugindo à fronteira Leste:








Há acumulados novamente muito significativos em zonas chave para a agricultura:

92,6 mm em Moimenta da Beira é excelente. Menos beneficiada, por enquanto, terá sido a Beira Baixa interior.


----------



## huguh (6 Out 2015 às 13:01)

Boas

por aqui têm caído vários aguaceiros durante a madrugada/manhã
começou neste momento a chover com intensidade !


----------



## huguh (6 Out 2015 às 17:32)

tarde com alguns aguaceiros fracos, agora menos frequentes para o fim da tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2015 às 17:53)

Boa tarde.

Dia mais calmo hoje ,muita nuvem e pouco sol ,com 18.9ºC e 1.0mm...caiu durante a noite.

Dados de ontem 17.0ºC / 22.5ºC e 19.0mm de .


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2015 às 21:35)

Boas 

dia de aguaceiros até ao inicio da tarde. de tarde praticamente não choveu. o vento ando pelo fraco a moderado. 

actualmente está muito nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 14.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2015 às 21:40)

Boas...noite de outono,já com o fresco presente,com 14.5ºC...que é mínima até ao momento,ligeira brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2015 às 10:29)

Bom dia .

Esta noite já foi fresca ...céu limpo e vento fresco de N,com 16.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 13.5ºC / 21.0ºC e 1.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2015 às 13:18)

Boas...algumas nuvens soltas ,vento fraco,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2015 às 18:42)

Boas...tarde com muito sol,fim de tarde outonal em calma total...nada se mexe ,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2015 às 19:30)

Boas,já com uma ligeira brisa de NW,com 17.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2015 às 21:42)

boas

dia de sol com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio, a manha foi fria. De tarde o vento soprou fraco. 
actualmente o céu está limpo sem vento e sigo com 13.8ºC 

temperaturas: 10.7ºC mínima  \  21.6ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2015 às 21:49)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 14.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2015 às 12:21)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e uma bela temperatura ...com 20.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (8 Out 2015 às 14:41)

por aqui uma tarde bem agradável. Sol e céu praticamente limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2015 às 15:01)

Boas ...hoje mais quente,com 22.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2015 às 17:42)

Boas...fim de tarde calmo,nada se mexe ,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2015 às 19:44)

Boas...ainda sem vento,com 17.4ºC...a descer bem.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2015 às 21:24)

boas

por aqui a manha foi fria com nevoeiro cerrado até ao Carregal do Sal, de resto o sol dominou com algumas nuvens. 
actualmente sem alterações, sigo com 15.0ºC 

temperaturas:  8.4ºC mínima  \  22.8ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2015 às 21:49)

Boas...já com vento de N,temperatura em recuperação,com 16.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2015 às 10:58)

Bom dia.

Com sol meio passado ,vento fraco,com 17.6ºC...maravilha .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2015 às 13:50)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2015 às 15:27)

Boas...algumas nuvens médias ...mais ,com 23.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2015 às 16:56)

Boas,com vento de SSE...ambiente quente e o sol,hoje faz moça ,com 23.6ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Z13 (9 Out 2015 às 18:09)

Mais uma mínima fresca *4,8ºC* num dia que se tornou agradável. Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas! Máxima de *21,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2015 às 19:23)

Boas...com esta saída do modelo GFS,a menos de 24h... já não deve fugir muito há regra ,mais um fim de tarde no sossego,nada se mexe ,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2015 às 21:22)

Boas...vento muito fraco de SWW,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2015 às 22:22)

Algumas nuvens a chegar,com 18.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 23:22)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> vento muito fraco de SWW



WSW ou SSW ?


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Out 2015 às 00:25)

Boas 

Por aqui o dia foi de ceu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens altas, com o vento fraco durante a tarde. 

Atualmente estou por gouveia, esta tudo calmo, sem vento e ja chuviscou. Esta encoberto. Estao 14 graus


----------



## huguh (10 Out 2015 às 01:28)

1:27 - começa a chover na Régua !


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Out 2015 às 10:07)

Por aqui já chove, embora ainda fraco


----------



## Serrano (10 Out 2015 às 11:06)

14.5°C no Sarzedo, com nuvens que prometem chuva...


----------



## huguh (10 Out 2015 às 12:30)

boas

de noite acordei por volta das 6 e caía certinha!
neste momento céu muito nublado mas não chove


----------



## Paulo H (10 Out 2015 às 13:02)

Já chuvisca!  Chão molhado, vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2015 às 13:05)

Boas...andava eu a regar  quando começou a ....só pinga ,com 18.2ºC e o vento aumentar de SSE .


----------



## Dematos (10 Out 2015 às 13:45)

Perto das 12h começou bem moderada, depois foi acalmando até passar a chuviscos; agora começa novamente com mais intensidade! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paulo H (10 Out 2015 às 15:04)

Já chuvisca bem!


----------



## JCARL (10 Out 2015 às 15:21)

EM Salgueiral (Vila Velha de Ródão) a 10/10/2015:
- Precipitação das 12:00 às 15:00 - 9,8 mm (chuvisca)
- Precipitação acumulada (ano hidrológico) - 21,4 mm
- Temperatura actual: 18,5 º C (tendência a subir)
- Vento fraco
- Pressão estável


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2015 às 16:34)

Boas...sempre certinha ,com 7.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2015 às 17:14)

Continua certinha ,com 15.4ºC e 9.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2015 às 18:38)

Mais fraca ...com 11.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Out 2015 às 18:41)

Boas

Por gouveia esta tudo sereno, apenas choveu um pouco pela hora do almoco, nao ha vento e estao 16°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2015 às 20:27)

Boas...fraca a moderada,continua ...ainda não parou desde as 13h ,com 15.1ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2015 às 21:43)

Boas...agora muito fraca,vento muito fraco,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## huguh (10 Out 2015 às 21:45)

por aqui uma tarde praticamente sem chuva, apenas alguns chuviscos fracos ao fim da tarde
continua sem chover neste momento


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 21:54)

Acumulados até às 20h (19:00 utc):







Maiores acumulados nos extremos norte e sul da região.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2015 às 22:47)

Boas...novamente moderada ,com 15.0ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## JCARL (10 Out 2015 às 23:25)

Vila Velha de Ródão
- Chuva miudinha (limalha de ouro a cair)
- Total acumulado (hoje): 11,6 mm
- Temperatura - 18º C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2015 às 10:36)

Bom dia .

Toda a noite foi de ....fraca e continua,tudo tapadinho ,com 15.8ºC e 7.0mm.

Dados de ontem 14.7ºC / 18.8ºC e 13.0mm de .


----------



## JCARL (11 Out 2015 às 10:59)

Dados Vila Velha de Ródão - 10/10/2015:

- Precipitação:
    - EM Salgueiral - 11,6 mm.
    - EMA VVRODAO INAG (16K/01G) - 11,8 mm

De salientar que a Estação do INAG já está operacional (embora com falhas, penso que por causa das comunicações via GSM).

Link para a estação EMA VVRODAO INAG (16K/01G):
- http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920685954


----------



## Serrano (11 Out 2015 às 11:02)

13.9°C no Sarzedo, com chuva fraca ou moderada.


----------



## huguh (11 Out 2015 às 14:43)

boas

manhã com pouca chuva, ou não chovia ou chuviscava fraco
neste momento ceu muito nublado mas não chove


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2015 às 14:52)

O dia segue cinzento, com alguma chuva e pouca variação térmica. 15ºC por agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Out 2015 às 16:28)

Aguaceiros fortes neste momento com 18.6ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Out 2015 às 16:30)

O dia tem evoluido com uma frequente sucessão de pequenos núcleos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados que já proporcionaram até ao momento 14.5mm acumulados segundo a estação do keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...st?query=40.53607559,-8.09070110&sp=IVISEUDI3)

A desilusão até ao momento vai para o vento que não se mexeu praticamente. Mas também não é de estranhar dada a posição desta depressão extra-tropical...  Todavia creio que em termos de vento o dia de amanhã e o final do de hoje sejam melhores (em especial no litoral Oeste), a depressão vai ainda aproximar-se um pouco mais do Continente, varrendo toda a costa até ao sul do país (dados do GFS).


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Out 2015 às 17:01)

Este último aguaceiro proporcionou um rain rate máximo de *8.38mm/h, *com uma acumulação de *8.36mm. *A temperatura também caiu para 18ºC.

Estação do Keipha: (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2015 às 18:10)

Boas...de momento...mais um aguaceiro...venha ela ...a longo prazo,muita com 17.6ºC e com 9.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2015 às 19:13)

Mais uma gravanada ,com 10.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Out 2015 às 19:23)

A estação do Keipha segue com um acumulado diário de *23.37mm*, para já não chove e parece que vamos ter uma boa pausa. Quem diria que por trás deste céu negro de nimbostratus se escondia um belo poente de nuvens altas:


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 20:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Mais uma gravanada







Mr. Neves disse:


> Quem diria que por trás deste céu negro de nimbostratus se escondia um belo poente de nuvens altas:



Já sentia falta desta vista...  é verdade, um poente que ficou bem bonito com estes altocumulus. Por Carcavelos resumiu-se a raios de sol faroleiros a escaparem-se por entre os estratos e nimbostratos.


----------



## Norther (11 Out 2015 às 20:50)

Boas noites, por aqui neste momento não chove depois de um belo dia de chuva, ora fraca ora moderada deu numa bela rega, em que o acumulado de hoje andou rondar os 40mm.
A temperatura ronda os 15ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2015 às 20:51)

Boas...muito nublado e sem chuva,com 17.0ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Out 2015 às 20:54)

boas

por Gouveia praticamente não choveu ate me vir embora mais ou menos as 14h. 
ontem á noite o vento estava moderado no alto de Gouveia ( 700m ), debaixo disso nada se mexia.

chegando a Santa Comba a coisa já é diferente, tem caído Aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, mas sem vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Out 2015 às 21:12)

*O IPMA acabou de emitir avisos amarelos de precipitação forte para o litoral norte e centro mais concretamente desde o Minho até ao distrito de Coimbra*, já estava a achar um pouco imprudente por parte do IPMA não o fazer. Aqui para a zona a saída das 12h no GFS foi de cortes, digamos que colocou a instabilidade mais para a Oeste, pode ser que pelo menos ainda veja a festa ao largo. Mas acredito em periodos de chuva forte também para aqui.

Tudo calmo de momento, vento nulo ou fraco, céu muito nublado e 17ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2015 às 21:46)

Agora com nevoeiro ,com 16.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (11 Out 2015 às 23:02)

Boas
Céu nublado
Temperatura atual 15.8ºC e 95%HR
acumulada 19.0mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Out 2015 às 00:11)

Chuva fraca agora com vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 01:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chuva fraca agora com vento fraco.



O acumulado do dia 11 em Nelas foi de 7,7 mm.

De vez em quando vou ver aquelas fotos lá em cima


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Out 2015 às 02:02)

StormRic disse:


> O acumulado do dia 11 em Nelas foi de 7,7 mm.
> 
> De vez em quando vou ver aquelas fotos lá em cima



Obrigado pelos comentários. Na verdade até eu tenho saudades de contemplar com mais tempo os sucessivos poentes aqui da zona, mas não tenho tido muito tempo.

Quanto a este evento a estação do Keipha leva um acumulado de 29.5mm.

Sinceramente não sei o que o dia de hoje nos reserva, para já espero bem que este jogo do toca e foge da precipitação no Litoral termine, contudo começo é a recear que aqui apanhemos unicamente com os restos que os espanhóis e o interior centro ou sul irão apanhar, assim que o núcleo depressionário se estabelecer em Lisboa. Em Espanha a AEMET prevê bons acumulados, inclusivamente colocaram quase todos os distritos fronteiriços com aviso amarelo. Aguardo para ver no que isto vai definitavamente resultar...


----------



## Dematos (12 Out 2015 às 13:28)

Segunda manhã de chuva por aqui;  mais acentuada hoje! Se isto foi tudo o "cadáver" do Joaquin... bendito seja!!  
Neste momento, sol/nuvens com 20,5°C! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2015 às 13:37)

Boas .

Boa rega durante parte da manhã,a rega já vai em 17.0mm ...tudo mais calmo ,com 16.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2015 às 14:31)

Boas...tudo calmo sem chuva,muito nublado,com 17.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 14.6ºC / 18.0ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## Dematos (12 Out 2015 às 14:43)

Nuvens escuras a oeste! Ouvem-se alguns roncos de fundo!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Célia Salta (12 Out 2015 às 15:32)

Já ronca


----------



## huguh (12 Out 2015 às 15:57)

por aqui um dia calmíssimo
está uma tarde bem agradável e sem chuva


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2015 às 16:49)

Depois de um dia cinzento e bastante chuvoso, hoje o sol já vai aparecendo.






Um pequeno aguaceiro a sul, na área da serra da nogueira.


----------



## JCARL (12 Out 2015 às 17:26)

*Distrito Castelo Branco - Aviso IPMA - Laranja

Precipitação : Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes por vezes acompanhados de trovoada Possibilidade de queda de granizo 
Válido entre 2015-10-12 16:00:00 e 2015-10-12 20:59:59 (hora UTC)*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2015 às 17:39)

Boas...tarde calma,as nuvens vão girando em volta  pela zona,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2015 às 18:20)

proença-a-nova *26.4mm* na ultima hora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2015 às 19:28)

Boas...já ,em toda a tarde não choveu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2015 às 19:45)

Chove bem ...num abrir e fechar de olhos mais 3.0mm...vai nos 20.0mm de hoje.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2015 às 20:43)

boas

por aqui a madrugada depois das 04h acordei com a chuva  bater nos estores chovia torrencial e assim se manteve pelo menos até ao sair de casa as 7h para trabalhar, com algumas pausas na chuva claro. 
no IC12 mal se via as marcações na estrada com tanta agua. depois do Carregal do Sal a chuva ja era mais fraca. 

de resto o dia foi de aguaceiros moderados com algum vento. 
actualmente está tudo calmo, está nublado sem vento e sigo com 16.3ºC

temperaturas: 15.7ºC mínima  \  19.9ºC máxima


----------



## Dematos (12 Out 2015 às 21:04)

A partir do meio da tarde, chuva,  muita chuva!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 21:38)

Concentração do evento na região do vale do Tejo - (Ribatejo - Beira-Baixa). *Moitas* acumulou em quatro horas quase *50 mm*! Outras estações com acumulados também muito significativos. Finalmente o Tejo recebe uma lavagem que vai limpar os cursos de água estagnados pela região.
Trovoada no território confinada a esta região apenas:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2015 às 21:52)

Boas...nublado por nuvens baixas,sem chuva,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (12 Out 2015 às 21:53)

Por aqui chove/choveu bem 

Melhor evento até agora


----------



## huguh (12 Out 2015 às 22:11)

por aqui o fim da tarde e noite foi como o resto da tarde, sem uma única gota
temperatura bem agradável


----------



## jPdF (12 Out 2015 às 22:52)

Afinal o velhinho Joaquim ainda deu que fazer por terras da beira baixa.
No concelho de Proença-a-Nova houve necessidade de intervenção dos bombeiros em algumas situações pontuais.

Para quem conhece a Praia Fluvial do Alvito da Beira:




Aspeto normal de Verão (embora este verão não tenha sido tanto assim)

Esta tarde cerca das 18 horas:
Créditos: Facebook de Ana Delgado


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2015 às 23:09)

Não sei se já falaram do caso de Proença-a-Nova, mas hoje superou o limite de aviso vermelho, com *62,2 mm *em quatro horas, *78,3 mm *no total.


*121,6 mm *em três dias.


----------



## Dematos (12 Out 2015 às 23:23)

Sem duvida, o melhor evento do ano por aqui!! Pena não ter mais meios para colocar fotos em tempo útil!  A meio da tarde via-se grandes nuvens a chegar lentamente e a baixa altitude de sudoeste/oeste bem escuras criando 'filas' no sentido sudoeste/nordeste!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (12 Out 2015 às 23:37)

Mais um forte aguaceiro neste momento!! 17,0°C

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Out 2015 às 23:38)

Um video que encontrei no facebook...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2015 às 10:27)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto e alguns pingos ,com 14.7ºC.

Dados de ontem 15.6ºC / 18.2ºC e 20.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2015 às 12:57)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2015 às 15:44)

Boas ...por aqui o céu vai ficando livre de nuvens ,tarde agradável ,os campos por aqui...já vão ficando verdes ,com 21.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2015 às 16:03)

por aqui um dia primaveril, tarde de ceu limpo e sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2015 às 18:16)

Boas...já com céu limpinho ,vento fraco,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 18:47)

jPdF disse:


> Afinal o velhinho Joaquim ainda deu que fazer por terras da beira baixa.
> No concelho de Proença-a-Nova houve necessidade de intervenção dos bombeiros em algumas situações pontuais.
> 
> Para quem conhece a Praia Fluvial do Alvito da Beira:
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 18:49)

Às 16h UTC, Aldeia Souto acumula* 21,3 mm?  *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2015 às 19:20)

Boas,vento fraco de NNE,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## lontra (13 Out 2015 às 20:56)

Boa tarde
Desculpem vir aqui pedir estes dados mas há algum local onde possa obter a quantidade de precipitação num determinado local através de coordenadas.
O local que pretendo saber é no concelho de Proença a nova já aqui falado.
Obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2015 às 21:05)

Boas,vento de NNE,com 17.4ºC e uma noite limpa .


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Out 2015 às 21:20)

boas 

por aqui a madrugada e manha com vento fraco a moderado de leste enfraquecendo ao longo da tarde.  
de resto o dia foi de sol. 

actualmente parece que está de volta o vento por enquanto fraco, céu limpo e sigo com 17.2ºC 

temperaturas:  14.8ºC mínima  \  22.9ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2015 às 22:03)

Com 17.0ºC...vai descendo devagar devido ao vento .

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 22.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## panda (13 Out 2015 às 22:40)

Boas
Dia de sol e nuvens
Vento moderado
Temperatura 15.7ºC e 47%HR
acumulada hoje 2.0mm


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Out 2015 às 23:05)

Ainda no seguimento do que se passou ontem nesta região, encontrei umas fotos dos avultados estragos provocados na Praia Fluvial do Alvito da Beira.







Mais imagens clique aqui na pagina do facebook da fonte: Alvito da Beira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2015 às 12:47)

Bom dia.

Muito sol  e quente,com 19.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2015 às 14:05)

Boa tarde e com 21.1ºC .


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2015 às 16:34)

por aqui mais uma tarde de céu limpo e sol


----------



## Marco_mb (14 Out 2015 às 17:07)

Reportagem CMTV na Localidade Esfrega - Proença-a-Nova


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2015 às 17:34)

Boas...tarde de sol e continua,vento fraco,com 21.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2015 às 21:06)

Boas...o vento de NNE já presente ,com 16.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 22.0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2015 às 22:15)

Como os modelos apontavam,o arrefecimento nocturno em áreas de inversão segue mais agressivo que  em noites anteriores, às 21h a EMA de *Carrazeda de Ansiães* seguia nos *5,2ºC.*
Esperemos que o vento se mantenha nulo, para ocorrer uma minima negativa, ou perto disso.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Out 2015 às 00:30)

Boas

Por aqui o dia foi de céu azul com vento fraco.  
Atualmente está tudo calmo apenas o vento anda fraco.  Sigo com 12.7°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2015 às 00:31)

ac_cernax disse:


> Ainda no seguimento do que se passou ontem nesta região, encontrei umas fotos dos avultados estragos provocados na Praia Fluvial do Alvito da Beira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minha vida!  Isso ficou mesmo mau, imagino as ribeiras circundantes... Não vão conseguir arranjar isso até ao próximo evento, pelo que pode piorar...


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 01:32)

jPdF disse:


> Esta tarde cerca das 18 horas:



Espectacular!



Dematos disse:


> Pena não ter mais meios para colocar fotos em tempo útil



Nenhum tempo é inútil para mostrar as fotos aqui no fórum, são tudo documentos e conhecimentos importantes, mesmo que atrasados todos gostamos imenso de ver! Se conseguires pôr alguma, só para termos uma ideia...



ac_cernax disse:


> Um video que encontrei no facebook...



Incrível caudal!

E não posso deixar de apontar a irresponsabilidade das pessoas, com crianças até, de se colocarem numa ponte sobre uma torrente daquelas! 
Nunca é possível saber se não haverá uma derrocada por erosão lateral, das margens, não é preciso que a água suba ao nível de uma ponte para que as pontes caiam. O forte caudal pode retirar fundo no estreitamento sob os paredões e essa erosão propagar-se até às bases dos apoios laterais do pontão. Outro risco é o de troncos ou outros objectos serem transportados na torrente e percutirem na estrutura.
Sinceramente, é um acto estúpido este que mostra o vídeo, que sirva como exemplo do que nunca se deve fazer nestas situações de enxurradas!


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 01:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Às 16h UTC, Aldeia Souto acumula* 21,3 mm?  *



O pluviómetro estava entupido e terá desentupido ou sido feita manutenção. Essa leitura já é um erro, assim como todas para trás que a estação já vinha debitando (ver a série nesta mensagem).


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2015 às 08:54)

Bom dia.

4,6ºC neste momento. Hoje ocorreu a primeira geada da temporada, aqui nesta área. Ontem a máxima não passou de 15ºC. Parece que os dias de Verão começam a ficar para trás.


----------



## Z13 (15 Out 2015 às 09:04)

Dan, mínima de 1,0ºC na minha zona. Alguma geada nos carros!   Amanhã espero ter a estação de novo online!


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 10:03)

Dan disse:


> 4,6ºC neste momento. Hoje ocorreu a primeira geada da temporada, aqui nesta área.





Z13 disse:


> mínima de 1,0ºC na minha zona. Alguma geada nos carros!



Isto é frio a sério! Negativas já.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2015 às 12:59)

Bom dia...com muito sol  e com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2015 às 14:26)

Muito boa tarde...com muito sol  e uns bons 21.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2015 às 17:43)

Boas...mais uma tarde calma e cheio de sol ,nuvens altas a chegar e com sol meio passado ,com 21.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2015 às 20:09)

Sem vento ...temperatura a descer bem,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Out 2015 às 20:57)

boas

mais um dia de sol por estes lados, praticamente sem vento no dia de hoje. 
actualmente está tudo sem alterações, sigo com 16.6ºC 
de maha ainda passei por zonas onde a temperatura do carro dava 5.ºC nomeadamente entre Carrega do Sal e Cabanas de Viriato 

extremos:  10.6ºC mínima  \  23.5ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2015 às 21:14)

Continua tudo calmo ,com 16.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2015 às 11:30)

Bom dia .

Já esteve mais nublado ,agora mais abertas no céu  com algum sol,com 17.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2015 às 13:01)

Boas ...esta saída dos modelos do GFS...carregaram com mais molho para aqui ...vamos esperar ,muito sol e nuvens mais alongadas a sul ,com 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2015 às 14:15)

Boas...muito sol e quente,as nuvens de sul...vão ficando mais perto ,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2015 às 16:29)

Mais nuvens e ambiente abafado ,com 23.0ºC...hoje está ser mais quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2015 às 18:20)

Boas...fim de tarde calma,já sem sol e com algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2015 às 22:45)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 18.3ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2015 às 02:17)

E começa a cair umas pingas, pelo barulho, grossas! 17,2°C

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 07:22)

Até às 6h, eram estes os acumulados, desde o início da precipitação relacionada com esta depressão. A chuva tem caído num alinhamento de acordo com o vento nos níveis médio/alto:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 10:56)

Bons dias.

Chuva ...sol e nuvens,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Out 2015 às 11:39)

Boas 

Por aqui nuvens e sol, e algum vento que ja mete respeito


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2015 às 11:39)

Vento moderado a forte! Céu nublado; 25,1°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 11:44)

O vento aumentar de intensidade...vento muito quente SSE ,com 22.1ºC.


----------



## dahon (17 Out 2015 às 11:49)

Por Viseu desde as 10h que temos vento moderado a forte de leste.


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2015 às 11:54)

Rajadas fortes de vento e... lá se foi a luz, por um instante! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dahon (17 Out 2015 às 11:56)

Estão a intensificar as rajadas, é só folhas de videira pelo ar.


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2015 às 12:01)

bem aqui chuviscou fraco de manhã cedo, por volta das 6/7 da manhã
agora está céu quase limpo e sol, nada de vento por aqui !


----------



## Serrano (17 Out 2015 às 12:08)

16.4°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e algum vento...


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Out 2015 às 12:16)

Por aqui ja escureceu, já chove bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 12:20)

Mais nublado  e o vento vai dando nas vistas ,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2015 às 12:20)

Chegou a chuva, nada de especial; o vento continua e a temperatura caiu para 21,2°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iuri (17 Out 2015 às 12:22)

Súbita acalmia. S. J. Estoril


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2015 às 12:51)

Acalmou o vento; vai chovendo e a temperatura a cair: 18,9°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 12:53)

Já pinga e está a ficar de noite ,com 22.2ºC e vento forte .


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Out 2015 às 13:08)

Trovoada 

Edit: 1 trovão
        Veio dizer ola e adeus :P


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 13:17)

Continua ...aguaceiros muitos espaçados e puxados a vento forte,ainda só fez descer a temperatura,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2015 às 13:21)

E pelas 13:08...  Buuuuhhhmmmm!  1trovoão, bem perto!! Chove bem! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2015 às 13:26)

vi agora nas notícias os estragos em Lisboa e Sintra. está forte aquilo por lá
por aqui ainda continua a espreitar o sol, agora com céu muito nublado


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2015 às 13:31)

Graaanndaaaaa trovoão mesmo agora! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 13:32)

Já não pinga...vai passando ao lado .


----------



## dahon (17 Out 2015 às 13:53)

O vento abrandou um bocado apesar de algumas rajadas fortes e entretanto juntou-se a chuva forte.

Edit: Volta o vento com força.


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2015 às 13:59)

já não deve estar longe
o sol já se foi e começa a levantar um vento mais intenso. ainda não pinga


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2015 às 14:04)

Grande carga de água agora!!! torrencial!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2015 às 14:15)

é oficial, chegou à Régua
finalmente começam agora a cair as primeiras pingas, bem grossas por sinal


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 14:26)

Frente oclusa a bombar, as serras estão a levar com tudo! A beira interior no seu melhor (ou pior).


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2015 às 14:49)

Muito nublado; já não chove; o vento acalmou e temperatura a subir: 19,5°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 14:52)

A chuva até agora só rendeu 1.0mm,vento muito ,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2015 às 15:06)

E sai mais 1 trovão! Neste momento tudo fechado com água!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2015 às 15:26)

huguh disse:


> é oficial, chegou à Régua
> finalmente começam agora a cair as primeiras pingas, bem grossas por sinal



afinal foi falso alarme lol nem 10min durou...
não chove desde então


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2015 às 15:30)

eu a meter o post e começa a chover forte e feio 
que descarga neste momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 15:36)

Já se ouviram dois ao longe,muito vento,agora neste momento o céu abriu ,foi de repente ...muita chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Out 2015 às 15:45)

Boa tarde. Aqui é mais caso para questionar o que virá a seguir. Foi uma desilusão de evento até agora, o vento só surgiu moderado a forte aquando a passagem das células, células essas que foram de curta duração(embora tivessem apresentado chuva momentâneamente forte), rendendo 1 mísero milimetro na estação do Keipha, ainda o gfs previa 6.8mm às 15h. Trovoada nem vê-la e pelo que sei agora só amanhã, eventualmente,  é que pode chover mais a sério.

@keipha, os dados da humidade relativa da sua estação estão corretos? É que a comparar com aquela netatmo do Campo de Besteiros a diferença é abismal, e também acho que não está assim tão seco.


----------



## keipha (17 Out 2015 às 15:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde. Aqui é mais caso para questionar o que virá a seguir. Foi uma desilusão de evento até agora, o vento só surgiu moderado a forte aquando a passagem das células, células essas que foram de curta duração(embora tivessem apresentado chuva momentâneamente forte), rendendo 1 mísero milimetro na estação do Keipha, ainda o gfs previa 6.8mm às 15h. Trovoada nem vê-la e pelo que sei agora só amanhã, eventualmente,  é que pode chover mais a sério.
> 
> @keipha, os dados da humidade relativa da sua estação estão corretos? É que a comparar com aquela netatmo do Campo de Besteiros a diferença é abismal, e também acho que não está assim tão seco.


O sensor está com problemas. Não sei o que se passa mas já anda assim à uns dias não sei se foi água que entrou dentro, mas esta semana vou tentar perceber o que se passa


----------



## baojoao (17 Out 2015 às 16:16)

Por aqui, de momento até o vento acalmou. Chuva quase nenhuma


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2015 às 16:30)

bem foi aquele aguaceiro forte e mais uns 10min de chuva sem grande intensidade e parou...
muito fraco por aqui este evento


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Out 2015 às 16:47)

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados vento moderado, 19.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Out 2015 às 17:05)

Acabou de se abater a parte mais forte desta célula, momentos antes de começarem os aguaceiros era este o aspeto do Caramulo:


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Out 2015 às 17:21)

Acho que nunca vi tanta chuva como a que apanhei agora a chegar à Covilhã. Zona do Fundão com muitos lençóis de água e ramos de árvores na estrada. Agora está mais calmo.


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2015 às 17:43)

por aqui já está de novo o sol a espreitar


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 17:43)

Chuva da 15h UTC
Proença-a-Nova leva mais uma vez com alerta laranja, alguém sabe da situação das ribeiras?


----------



## Marco_mb (17 Out 2015 às 17:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Chuva da 15h UTC
> Proença-a-Nova leva mais uma vez com alerta laranja, alguém sabe da situação das ribeiras?



Estou de serviço nos bombeiros em Proença e até ao momento não recebemos nenhum pedido de ajuda. Pelas comunicações que ouço aqui, no Fundão à algumas ocorrências devido à chuva e vento


----------



## panda (17 Out 2015 às 18:07)

Boas
Temperatura nos 16.6ºC
Por aqui começou a chover depois do almoço
Grandes cargas de agua que tem caído 
 acumulada 31.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 18:09)

Boas...boa chuvada...estava lá para vir,vai nos 15.0mm,agora sol .


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2015 às 18:36)

finalmente o dilúvio aqui! que carga de água


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2015 às 18:50)

bem, foram prai uns 6min apenas mas valeu a pena


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Out 2015 às 19:14)

Boas

Por aqui nao se passa nada, de manha ainda houve algum vento moderado que parou pelo meio dia. de resto so choveu um bocado. Um faill para esta zona. 

Atualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento ceu nublado e estao 18.3°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 20:04)

Boas...tudo calmo com vento...fraco de SSE,algumas nuvens,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Out 2015 às 20:50)

Após os aguaceiros do meio desta tarde, foi-se mostrando um grande cordão de cumulus mediocris e congestus ao longo do Caramulo:
Fotos das 18:04h às 18:08h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2015 às 21:30)

Boas...mais calmo não podia estar...nada se mexe ,céu estrelado ,com 14.9ºC que é a mínima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## huguh (18 Out 2015 às 01:36)

noite calmíssima por aqui, um pouco para o fresco e sem chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2015 às 05:33)

Chove bem,  com gotas grossas e 14.3°C.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2015 às 06:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fotos das 18:04h às 18:08h



 que lindas!! Fabulosa luz e cores! Procissões de cumulus mediocris muito típicos das circulações depressionárias fortes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2015 às 06:26)

StormRic disse:


> que lindas!! Fabulosa luz e cores! Procissões de cumulus mediocris muito típicos das circulações depressionárias fortes.


Obrigado pelos comentários StormRic  Entretanto chove moderadamente com vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2015 às 10:37)

Bom dia .

Toda a noite e continua...certinha ,com 15.4ºC e 9.0mm.

Dados de ontem 13.6ºC / 22.6ºC e com 15.0mm de .


----------



## Serrano (18 Out 2015 às 11:08)

Manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, acompanhada de algum vento, com o termómetro a marcar 12.6°C.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2015 às 11:33)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, uma manhã cinzenta e com alguma chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2015 às 13:03)

Chuva muito forte, vento fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 13:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Após os aguaceiros do meio desta tarde, foi-se mostrando um grande cordão de cumulus mediocris e congestus ao longo do Caramulo:





Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui, uma manhã cinzenta e com alguma chuva.


Belíssimas!


----------



## Paulo H (18 Out 2015 às 14:25)

Agora durante 15min parecia um diluvio! A rua era uma ribeira dum lado ao outro. As caleiras das varandas pareciam cascatas ou espelhos de água. 

Choveram nestes 15min, 15 mm.


----------



## huguh (18 Out 2015 às 14:49)

por aqui choveu um pouco de manhã e chuviscou fraco à hora de almoço
por agora não chove


----------



## Nickname (18 Out 2015 às 14:53)

Chuva fraca por agora, mas ora vai parando, ora se torna ligeiramente mais intensa.
O período de maior precipitação foi entre as 9/10horas.
15.7ºC


----------



## huguh (18 Out 2015 às 15:48)

vai chovendo por aqui sem grande intensidade
tenho a informação que por Sabrosa tem estado a chover torrencialmente na ultima hora


----------



## huguh (18 Out 2015 às 16:33)

por aqui não chove! já por Sabrosa através do relato de um jogo continua a chover torrencialmente, é o dilúvio
incrível a diferença que poucos quilómetros podem fazer


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 17:02)

Frente de instabilidade a dar bem em Castelo Branco! 14h UTC


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Out 2015 às 17:54)

Boas 

Por aqui choveu bem durante a manha, parando ao final da manha, ainda nao choveu de tarde. Nao ha vento.  Sigo com 19.3°C. Esta abafado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2015 às 18:30)

Boas...hoje a conta já vai nos 25.0mm,em 20 minutos foram 16.0mm ,nessa altura estava fora da cidade  a 12km,também choveu bem na zona,este mês já vou com 113.0mm...boa rega ,lá fora muito nublado e sem chuva,com 16.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2015 às 19:52)

Neste momento está a sair mais rodada  de aguaceiros ,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2015 às 20:34)

Os aguaceiros estão aumentar de intensidade ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2015 às 20:41)

Alguém deixou a torneira aberta...chove como o caraças .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2015 às 21:55)

Continua certinha...mas mais fraca,com 15.6ºC e 29.0mm.


----------



## Garcia (18 Out 2015 às 22:31)

olhando para o radar vai aumentar outra vez ai por Castelo Branco.. 

http://www.ipma.pt/opencms/bin/images.site/otempo/detecao.remota/radarMosaicMask.png


----------



## Dematos (19 Out 2015 às 03:39)

Acerca de uma hora pouca coisa constava no radar, vinha na auto-estrada e tive que abrandar subitamente para 90km/h, chovia que nem se via nada, isto durante uns 300m; conforme começou parou!! 
Desde aí caiu certinha; agora parece ter parado; 15,4°C.
Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2015 às 10:03)

Bom dia .

A manhã é para enxugar...muito sol e quente ,com 16.3ºC e algumas nuvens matinais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2015 às 12:31)

Boas...sol quente e nuvens...vai enxugando ,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## baojoao (19 Out 2015 às 13:55)

Tudo calmo e tranquilo. Manhã de sol. As nuvens vão aparecendo e já estamos com céu muito nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2015 às 14:20)

Boas,mais nuvens ,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 13.5ºC / 17.5ºC e 31.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2015 às 15:16)

Célula a norte do caramulo


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2015 às 15:49)

União de células a norte


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2015 às 15:57)

Cenário a norte muito negro


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2015 às 17:19)

No passado Sábado foi dia de aguaceiros acompanhados de vento forte em Monforte da Beira (Castelo Branco):






Foto foi por volta das 14h


----------



## huguh (19 Out 2015 às 17:52)

por aqui um dia com sol e ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Dematos (19 Out 2015 às 20:02)

E começou a chover, miudinha! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2015 às 20:33)

Boas...já houve aguaceiros fracos ,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 20:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Alguém deixou a torneira aberta...chove como o caraças


----------



## Dematos (19 Out 2015 às 21:02)

Depois de ter parado; agora mais forte!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2015 às 21:12)

Boas...chove bem já algum tempo...agora ainda chove mais .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2015 às 21:32)

Ainda por cá mora ...vai nos 7.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Out 2015 às 21:34)

Boas 

por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, tornar-se muito nublado para a tarde. 
não houve vento. 
actualmente está nublado, sem vento e sigo com 17.5ºC 

temperaturas:  12.1ºC mínima  \  25.3ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2015 às 22:19)

Boas...já não chove...nuvens baixas a correrem na direção de SW/NW,com 15.9ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Célia Salta (19 Out 2015 às 22:36)

Boas 
Por aqui chove fraco a moderado


----------



## Serrano (20 Out 2015 às 10:55)

15.9°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a tentar aparecer entre as nuvens...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2015 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

Pelas sete da matina...deu lugar a mais uma rega ,mais 2.0mm,céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 17.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 12.0ºC / 19.6ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2015 às 12:20)

Boas...tudo calmo ,sol por vezes meio passado ,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2015 às 13:36)

Boas ...sol já aparecer em força,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2015 às 15:31)

Boas ...bela tarde ,com 23.1ºC,este ano a manga curta nunca mais acaba,durante o dia ,há noite já pede mais qualquer coisa ,é para continuar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2015 às 17:54)

Boas...100% sol,as últimas nuvens acabaram de passar pela zona,rumo para sul ,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2015 às 19:22)

Boas...já com céu limpo,mudança de ar,com vento já de NNE e fresco,com 18.6ºC.

Total do mês de ,até agora,fica nos 129.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2015 às 21:10)

Boas,o vento de NNE aumentou bastante...fresco,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Out 2015 às 21:54)

Boas

por aqui o dia foi céu muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia. o vento esteve moderado durante todo o dia, 
actualmente sem alterações, vento moderado e sigo com 16.9ºC

extremos: 12.1ºC mínima  \  23.3ºC máxima


----------



## panda (20 Out 2015 às 22:40)

Boas
Noite de vento moderado a forte de NE com rajadas de 32.4Km/h
Temperatura atual 14.1ºC e 58%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Out 2015 às 23:46)

E enquanto em Lisboa e arredores deitam os foguetes, fazem a festa e apanham as canas, por aqui tenho que me contentar com nada de especial, mas também já era merecido um bom evento convectivo no distrito de LisboaAproveito para parebenizar todos os registos fotográficos. O dia seguiu pacífico com algum vento moderado a forte de leste (como agora), com uma temperatura agradável, a máxima andou a rondar os 22ºC. O céu esteve geralmente limpo da parte da tarde, ao contrário da manhã que surgiu muito nublada.
Deixo ainda alguns apontamentos do Domingo, nomeadamente de uma célula que cresceu na zona de Anadia:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2015 às 10:20)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e ambiente na rua mais fresquinho,vento moderado de NNE,com 15.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 14.3ºC / 23.2ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2015 às 13:49)

Boa tarde .

Muito sol e quente,com 19.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2015 às 20:46)

Boas,bela tarde de sol,agora já com vento de NNE moderado e fresco,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Out 2015 às 21:08)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, mas com uma madrugada de muito vento que andou bem forte, já que vivo numa zona alta, batia com força no prédio.  
agora esta tudo mais calmo, vento fraco e sigo com 16.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2015 às 22:26)

Boas...noite estrelada ,vento fresco de N,com 15.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 21.1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 17:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E enquanto em Lisboa e arredores deitam os foguetes, fazem a festa e apanham as canas





Esses cumulus ficaram uma maravilha! Curiosamente aqui na zona de Lisboa e antes da trovoada e chuva inesperadas, os cumulus tinham esse aspecto.
E uma névoas à volta do Caramulinho. Imprescindível este cenário!


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2015 às 21:18)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo com vento fraco. 
actualmente não há alterações, sigo com 16.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2015 às 22:29)

Boas...hoje foi um dia de muitas vidas,maior parte delas na rua,assim que podia,fugia para a sombra ,sol mesmo quente e incomodativo ,para terminar o dia,a partir das 17h...ajudar um amigo e mais uns amigos a fazer uma mundança de casa,essa é que foi mais difícil de fazer ...para um quinto andar ...nem tudo cabe no elevador,mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco,com 15.9ºC e já com vento de NNE e fresco.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Out 2015 às 23:55)

Boas 
Dia quentinho 
Mais um dia a retirar teias do anemómetro 
Temperatura 14.3ºC  e 65%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2015 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

Sol meio escondido por nuvens altas,hoje mais fresco ,com 17.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (23 Out 2015 às 12:05)

Bons dias
Céu meio nublado por nuvens altas
Temperatura 15.2ºC e 74%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2015 às 15:04)

Boas...tudo tapadinho ,com 18.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2015 às 20:36)

Boas...hoje não dei conta de ver o sol ,o vento de hoje foi muito fraco,com 15.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2015 às 21:30)

Boas

dia de céu limpo pela manha, tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas. 
o dia foi mais fresco mas não houve vento. 

actualmente sem grandes alterações, sigo com 15.9ºC

temperaturas: 10.9ºC mínima  \  21.9ºC máxima


----------



## panda (23 Out 2015 às 22:31)

Lua visível entre as nuvens altas
Temperatura atual 13.6ºC e 79%Hr

Dados de hoje 10ºC / 18.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2015 às 10:42)

Bom dia .

Tal como ontem...tudo tapadinho ,tudo calmo sem vento ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2015 às 10:58)

Afinal já pinga ...aviação anda muito baixa por aqui .


----------



## Serrano (24 Out 2015 às 11:33)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 13.8°C.


----------



## baojoao (24 Out 2015 às 13:35)

Vai caindo uma chuva miudinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2015 às 13:37)

Boas .

Os aguaceiros de pingos continua ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## huguh (24 Out 2015 às 14:06)

por aqui já chuvisca também nos ultimos minutos


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2015 às 15:04)

Céu coberto por nuvens altas que vão deixando passar muita luz. 18ºC por agora.


----------



## huguh (24 Out 2015 às 17:14)

ainda não parou de chover fraco por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2015 às 20:08)

Boas ...os pingos por aqui,pouco pararam ,e continuam,já renderam 4.0mm,lá fora estão 14.4ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2015 às 20:11)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros, durante todo o dia.. não houve vento. 
actualmente os aguaceiros continuam, sigo com 15.6ºC 

temperaturas: 13.5ºC mínima  \  18.3ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2015 às 22:52)

Boas...os pingos por cá continuam ,com 14.0ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## panda (24 Out 2015 às 23:47)

Céu nublado
Dia de chuva fraca mas persistente 
acumulada 7.2mm
Temperatura atual 12.9ºC e 96%Hr

Dados de hoje  11.5ºC / 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2015 às 09:59)

Boas...céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 16.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 13.3ºC / 16.5ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## panda (25 Out 2015 às 10:13)

Bons dias
Sol já aparecer entre as nuvens
Temperatura 15.4ºC e 87%Hr
acumulada 0.2mm


----------



## Serrano (25 Out 2015 às 11:06)

Já brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura a subir para 15.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2015 às 11:36)

Boas...muito sol e quente ,até se fica atordoado ,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Out 2015 às 14:56)

Boas tardes a todos.
Como já foi dito pelo Albimeteo, as coisas estão a aquecer por aqui. Já todo equipadinho a rigor, para o Inverno diga-se de passagem, venho agora da rua, e está um solzinho que morde para caramba. Por agora céu nublado com abertas, ainda sem precipitação. Também não há qualquer vento de momento.

O frio este ano tarda....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2015 às 16:29)

Boa tarde .

Tarde cheio de sol e nuvens...bastante agradável...cuidado com o sol ,com 20.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2015 às 20:23)

boas

por aqui dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, mas com boas abertas para a tarde, o sol aqui também mordia, era bem quente. 
actualmente já voltou a encobrir e já caíram uns chuvisco, sigo com 16.7ºC

temperaturas:  13.8ºC mínima  \  22.6ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2015 às 20:37)

Boas...por aqui,só muito nublado...nada se mexe ,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2015 às 21:58)

Boas...por aqui já pingou,só deu para molhar a estrada,com 17.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Out 2015 às 22:58)

Chove bem agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Out 2015 às 23:31)

Chuva moderada, 16ºC.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 09:41)

Acumulados horários e total desde que recomeçou a chover há dois dias, até hoje às 7h:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2015 às 09:56)

Bom dia .

Noite de chuva que foi até de manhã,céu encoberto ,com 14.4ºC e alguns pingos,de vai nos 8.0mm.


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Out 2015 às 10:29)

O dia amanheceu com o céu nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos e esporádicos.


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Out 2015 às 11:07)

O sol conseguiu aparecer por entre as nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2015 às 13:43)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui...se continua com o sol quente,sol e nuvens,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## huguh (26 Out 2015 às 14:27)

boas

por aqui choveu fraco durante a manhã
de momento ceu muito nublado e não chove


----------



## huguh (26 Out 2015 às 15:59)

voltou a chover fraco nos ultimos minutos


----------



## panda (26 Out 2015 às 16:12)

Boas
Choveu durante a noite. Acumulada 7.2mm
Céu a ficar bastante carregado, para a noite os modelos indicam chuva moderada
 Temperatura atual 16.8ºC e 76%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2015 às 16:23)

Boas...o céu vai ficando com mais nuvens,com 18.5ºC e vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2015 às 16:45)

Neste momento...uma nuvem mais atrevida,a largar os primeiros aguaceiros da tarde ,com 17.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2015 às 17:00)

Esta já passou ,ainda fez correr a rua...no horizonte ,mais a caminho.


----------



## huguh (26 Out 2015 às 17:15)

tem estado a chover moderado 
cai certinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2015 às 18:22)

Está de volta .


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Out 2015 às 18:33)

Chuva moderada há pouco, com um acumulado até ao momento (segundo a estação do Keipha) de 3.5mm. Acho curioso o GFS ter metido um acumulado de 12.9mm às 21h para aqui, será que a frente tem capacidade para tanto numa hora? Para já a zona da célula que deve cá chegar não está muito intensa, mas veremos...


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Out 2015 às 18:58)

Chuva moderada a forte imediatamente após um periodo de chuva extremamente forte! Acho que estação do keipha nem conseguiu processar tanta água de repente. O rain rate ainda mal se mexeu, daqui a pouco sobe quando o pior já tiver passado


----------



## huguh (26 Out 2015 às 19:35)

por aqui entretanto já parou de chover

penso que ainda não coloquei nenhuma foto da zona onde vivo, estas tiradas ao fim da tarde enquanto chovia
aqui fica a vista para sul ( na direção de Lamego) nas 2 primeiras fotos e na 3ª para a cidade da Régua propriamente dita


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 19:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> será que a frente tem capacidade para tanto numa hora?



Tem, pelo que demonstrou à passagem no litoral. Há muito material a caminho dessa zona das Beiras:







huguh disse:


> penso que ainda não coloquei nenhuma foto da zona onde vivo, estas tiradas ao fim da tarde enquanto chovia
> aqui fica a vista para sul ( na direção de Lamego) nas 2 primeiras fotos e na 3ª para a cidade da Régua propriamente dita



 Mas que belas vistas tens daí! 

Venham mais!


----------



## huguh (26 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento! grande descarga




StormRic disse:


> Mas que belas vistas tens daí!
> 
> Venham mais!



Obrigado! mais virão com certeza 
já agora uma pergunta, onde posso colocar fotos que tenho das cheias aqui na Régua nos últimos anos? não sei qual a secção do fórum mais apropriada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2015 às 20:43)

Boas...agora já cá chegou em força ,com 14.5ºC e de vai nos 11.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2015 às 20:47)

Boas

o dia resumiu.-se a céu muito nublado, com o sol de vez em quando, com chuva depois das 16h... o vento andou fraco. 

atualment4e chove, certinha, vento fraquinho e sigo com 15.1ºC


----------



## huguh (26 Out 2015 às 22:03)

tem estado a chover bem nas ultimas 2 horas


----------



## invent (26 Out 2015 às 22:08)

Por estes lados também tem estado e está a chover bem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Out 2015 às 22:31)

A frente passou com um acumulado máximo horário de 6.31mm,  algo abaixo daquilo que o GFS estava a prever. Desta forma a chuva que caiu foi até mais moderada que forte. Destaque para a intensificação do vento nas últimas rajadas que embora esporádicas têm sido fortes.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Out 2015 às 22:50)

Fiz "log in" no fórum apenas para partilhar uma foto que acabei de descobrir no F_acebook_ de *Pedro Lopes Photography*. Simplesmente brutal....


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2015 às 23:00)

PedroNTSantos muito obrigado pela partilha essa célula é a mesma que está retrata no litoral centro que foi a que ocorreu em Lisboa!
 Ps :Bem vindo ao forum espero que lhe agrade e que possa partilhar também da sua terra!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Boas...continua ,por vezes moderada,com 13.9ºC e 17.0mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 23:35)

A temperatura na Torre (Serra da Estrela) já vai nos 2,6°C 
A primeira queda de neve deverá ocorrer nesta madrugada ou amanhã! www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m
Edit: Já vai nos 2,4°C!! Desceu 0,2°C em 2 minutos!!


----------



## panda (26 Out 2015 às 23:58)

Céu já aclarou mais. A temperatura tem estado a descer, atual 11.7ºC e 85%Hr
acumulada 13.2mm

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 18.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2015 às 08:23)

Bom dia.

Uma manhã fresca...com nevoeiro e vento fraco,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## huguh (27 Out 2015 às 13:05)

está a chover com intensidade aqui!
vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2015 às 13:21)

Boas...a meio da manhã,ainda houve uma passagem de aguaceiros durante 10 minutos,de momento no horizonte ,molho há vista,com 14.3ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 12.8ºC / 19.4ºC e 20.0mm.


----------



## rozzo (27 Out 2015 às 13:34)

Pela tonalidade no solo, aparentemente já vai nevando qualquer coisa na Torre, os primeiros flocos da estação.


----------



## david 6 (27 Out 2015 às 14:04)

já acumula na torre agora:


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2015 às 15:25)

"Confirmo que, por volta das 13h30, começou a nevar acima dos 1.700 metros, mas ainda não é o que podemos chamar de nevão. Aliás, por esta altura [14h30], já neva muito pouco e as estradas mantêm-se todas transitáveis", especificou Carlos Fernandes, comandante do grupo de montanha da GNR.

Este responsável especificou ainda, que "tirando uma situação ou outra", ainda não se registaram "constrangimentos de maior", mas lembrou que os automobilistas devem manter uma condução cuidada e com as precauções inerentes à circulação numa estrada de montanha.

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/475533/neve-ja-cai-na-serra-da-estrela


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Out 2015 às 15:31)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tempo/ja-ha-neve-na-serra-da-estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2015 às 15:34)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e não tarda que vai aparecer o sol ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## huguh (27 Out 2015 às 16:00)

bons aguaceiros de vez em quando por aqui
está a cair mais um agora acompanhado de vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2015 às 16:56)

Neste momento um aguaceiro,temperatura a baixar,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Out 2015 às 18:01)

Torre hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2015 às 18:02)

Neve na Serra da Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2015 às 19:00)

Boas...céu nublado e já com algum fresco ,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## huguh (27 Out 2015 às 20:32)

chove bem, cai certinha sem parar


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2015 às 20:47)

boas

por aqui o dia de aguaceiros com vento fraco durante o dia. arrefeceu e bem por estes lados, em Nelas pelas 17h estavam 9.5ºC em Santa Comba 13ºC (termómetro do carro).
actualmente continuam os aguaceiros, vento fraco e sigo com 12.2ºC

temperaturas: 11.2ºC mínima  \  18.3ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2015 às 21:37)

Boas...vai chuviscando,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (28 Out 2015 às 01:26)

o que tem chovido! mas que bela rega
chove moderado , por vezes com bastante intensidade


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2015 às 03:24)

huguh disse:


> já agora uma pergunta, onde posso colocar fotos que tenho das cheias aqui na Régua nos últimos anos? não sei qual a secção do fórum mais apropriada.



Procura se não haverá já um tópico aberto, para as datas de que queres colocar fotos, aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/cat/eventos-meteorologicos.23/
Se não houver, abre um novo, à tua vontade. 



Mr. Neves disse:


> A frente passou com um acumulado máximo horário de 6.31mm, algo abaixo daquilo que o GFS estava a prever



É verdade, foi surpreendente a "clareira" aberta nos ecos de radar sobre essa zona a Leste do Caramulo/ vale do Mondego.


Tudo sobre os acumulados de precipitação desde domingo nesta mensagem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2015 às 10:00)

Bom dia.

Alguma chuva fraca pela manhã...muita nuvem com algumas abertas ,com 13.7ºC.

Dados de ontem 9.5ºC / 15.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2015 às 10:57)

24 de Outubro de 2015






19 de Outubro de 2014





22 de Outubro de 2013





28 de Outubro de 2012


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Out 2015 às 10:59)

Dan disse:


> 24 de Outubro de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece que este ano está a ser mais chuvoso!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2015 às 12:22)

Boas ...sol e muitas nuvens ,com 15.8ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Brigantia (28 Out 2015 às 13:20)

Dan disse:


> 24 de Outubro de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bonitas imagens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2015 às 13:21)

O vento aumentar...o sol quando aparece,vai aquecendo o ambiente na rua,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2015 às 14:12)

Excelente sequência Dan!!! Os outubros têm vindo a ser mais húmidos!!! Nota-se bem!!!


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2015 às 14:13)

Por Bragança tem havido alguns aguaceiros. A mínima ficou em 7,9ºC e actualmente vamos com *11,7ºC*.


----------



## huguh (28 Out 2015 às 18:42)

começou a chover bem por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2015 às 18:59)

Boas...tarde de muitas nuvens e sem chuva,de momento...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 17.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2015 às 21:30)

Boas...céu tapado e vento muito fraco,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2015 às 22:51)

Boas
Chuviscos neste momento
Temperatura 12.7ºC e 96%Hr
acumulada 2.0mm


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2015 às 02:09)

Dan disse:


> 24 de Outubro de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente coleção de fotos, dá para ver bem a diferença entre os diferentes Outonos, os mais frios as folhas amarelecem mais cedo, os mais chuvosos a erva é mais verde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2015 às 03:37)

Dan disse:


> 24 de Outubro de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantásticas. A cor da folhagem na última está divinal. Está também tudo menos verde pois 2012 foi um ano muito seco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2015 às 14:12)

Boa tarde .

Durante a noite ainda com chuva fraca,o sol apareceu agora ,o céu têm estado sempre muito nublado por nuvens baixas,temperatura a subir,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2015 às 18:13)

Boas...tarde calma,quase sem vento,momentos de céu muito nublado,céu pouco nublado de momento,com 16.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2015 às 21:19)

Boas...nublado e vento fraco,com 16.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 00:37)

O que vai chovendo pelo interior norte e centro.

Últimas 50 horas:





Estado actual do mês às 22h, com enquadramento do litoral norte e centro:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2015 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Tal como ontem...muitas nuvens ,sem chuva ,com 16.0ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2015 às 11:57)

O sol vai despertando ,com 17.0ºC e vento de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2015 às 12:50)

O sol vai aquecendo...sol forte e vento quente ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2015 às 13:54)

Boas...novamente mais nuvens ,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2015 às 18:54)

Boas...tarde calma quase sem vento ,tarde sempre nublada ,lá fora com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2015 às 22:48)

Boas...nublado por nuvens baixas,vento fraco,com 16.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2015 às 10:32)

Bom dia.

A chuva está de regresso ...madrugada foi de ,muito nublado e não chove,ambiente na rua mais fresco,com 13.6ºC e 7.0mm já hoje.


----------



## huguh (31 Out 2015 às 11:30)

boas

por aqui tambem alguma chuva durante a noite mas nada de especial
neste momento ceu nublado com algumas abertas e sol a espreitar


----------



## Serrano (31 Out 2015 às 11:49)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, depois de uma madrugada chuvosa, com o termómetro a marcar agora 13.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2015 às 20:20)

Boas...mais uma tarde de céu muito nublado e vento fraco,pelo radar,a chuva está a passar ao lado,por Espanha ,continua nublado e tudo calmo ,com 13.1ºC...de momento, é mínima de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2015 às 19:05)

Dados de ontem 12.7ºC / 16.9ºC e 7.0mm.

O mês acabou em com 164.0mm...boa rega .


----------

